# FOR SALE: Minolta Dimage Scan Elite 5400



## amlanier21 (Feb 20, 2013)

pristine condition- high resolution, minolta dimage elite 5400 slide scanner for sale at good price. contact me at andrew.lanier@yahoo.com for more information.


----------

